
7 wild predictions Bill Gates has made that could come true - ptrptr
http://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-wild-predictions-2017-5
======
propter_hoc
Polio is an interesting one. It has been eradicated everywhere except certain
rural regions of Afghanistan and Pakistan, where the Taliban and other
extremist Islamic groups have declared that the polio vaccine is a Western
plot to make children infertile.

It is a remarkable example that the challenge isn't just technical but
sociological.

[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/6299325.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/6299325.stm)

~~~
skocznymroczny
Well, to be fair, CIA used fake vaccinations for spying purposes -
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-
canada-27489045](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-27489045) so they
have a reason to be suspicious.

------
bla2
_By last count in 2016, the world saw just 37 new cases of polio. That 's down
from more than 400 in the late 1980s_

But the graph's y axis says "thousands". From 400,000 to 37 is a bit more
meaningful than from 400 to 37.

------
c8g
"640K is more memory than anyone will ever need."

"No one will need more than 637 kB of memory for a personal computer"

